# new girl!



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

Hey everyone!!!!
My name is Caliesha, im 14. (4m KY) i just started shooting about a year ago and Im new to AT. Right now i only shoot 3D but i was thinking about hunting!
Hope to here from some of ya'll soon!!!


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

nice to have you abourd  hope to talk to you soon arnie :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome glad to have ya here.

-Chase


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Have fun..


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

Wassup im mike wut kind of bow do u shoot

have fun on the site 

later


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

:welcome: :banana:


----------



## ky3dshooter (Feb 10, 2006)

*Hey!*

Hey Caliesha, It's Cory. Glad to see you come around to AT. How have you been shooting? Remember, if you want to go to any shoots with me and Dad, You have our number!


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

HI!!!! feel free to PM anyone for questions!!!!!! WElcome!:welcome: :welcome:


----------



## stayinalive (Mar 31, 2006)

*Hi*

Waz up feel free to ask me any questions


----------



## Bassmaster (Feb 24, 2006)

How u Doin. 
U think your hooked on 3-d wait til u hunt and kill your 1st deer. its a obsession from then on out.


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*New Girl*

Welcome glad to have you here , have a lot of fun .


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Welcome....AT is grand times.


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*welcome*

welcome..this is an awesome place...and im hooked..feel free to ask ????....Ty


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

HOLA! 
Great place to pick up on great stuff, and meet awesome people!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome to AT..one of the greatest places on the net. Well, THE greatest for archery at least.  
Trust me, before long you'll be on AT more than anything else..it's a sickness..but a good one at that. :tongue:


----------



## Bigk1968 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hunting is a great way to spend your free time. Watching the woods come alive is a new experience every time. good luck and have fun


----------



## OK_Nova (May 19, 2006)

*Hey new girl.*

My name is Ryne. I think you will like it here on Archery Talk. I myself, am new to here to. I have actually had this account a little while, but I forgot about it. What bow do you shoot? I shoot a PSE Nova.


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

*welcome to at*

this is the best archery web site. you can talk to people and buy stuff

by the way my name is Johnny


----------



## Flipside (Nov 23, 2004)

You never anwserd what kind of bow you shot...so what kind do you shoot.
I am also new, but know a little about bows. I hope you have as much fun as everybody else, with this sport.

Flipside


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

oh, sry!! i shoot an ANCIENT fred bear micro-hunter. But, hey the bow is only as good as the person holdin it, right!! :nod: shame that doesn't help me either!!! :lol: hopin' to get a new 1 soon!! ttyl, Caliesha


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

feel free to ask an question about hunting to me and welcome to the world of archery


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

hey do you plan on hunting with bow yes? or gun?


----------

